# Common phrases keywords for "tree service"



## zackweiler

Just lookin into what you fellas hear your clients say in regards to jargon in our industry...
Few off the top of my head are:
-tree cutters
-tree trimmers
-tree professionals

This info can be very valuable for google search terms. So help out.
I'll just edit my list with your replys, so we can develop a comprehensive database.


----------



## stltreedr

zackweiler said:


> Just lookin into what you fellas hear your clients say in regards to jargon in our industry...
> Few off the top of my head are:
> -tree cutters
> -tree trimmers
> -tree professionals
> 
> This info can be very valuable for google search terms. So help out.
> I'll just edit my list with your replys, so we can develop a comprehensive database.




According to google stats and the stats off my website the leading search phrase by far is "tree service" followed by "tree removal" then "tree trimming, stump grinding, tree cutting" Arborist is also in there but well down the list.


----------



## ShermanC

*Keywords describing tree service*

Hey Zack, Somehow I overlooked this thread you started and I hope it grows. From my 20 years experience I think the database will be small for terms describing service. It might need to be grouped at least by rural, municipal, types of services and by state. Time and input will tell. I have 14 seasons of work in my community and I've looked carefully at ways to sustain and grow the business without over investing.

Terms to avoid would be choppers, toppers and choppers. That's what the part time amateurs call themselves in our region. But many homeowners describe the work by those terms, especially the local old timers. Every time I see topping happening I cringe and wish the tree well.
I work my tree service part time because I have another small business 15 years in the making. our area population is sparse so I doubt there is enough paying work to support efforts on a full time scale. Weather also has an effect on workable days, so it forces work activity in other kinds of work.
I hope other forum members will share their views so you can arrive at good conclusions.


----------



## ExtremeTree

*Google keyword research*

Tree Service
Tree Care
Tree Removal
Tree Cutting
Tree Pruning
Arborist
Arborists
Tree Surgeon 
Tree Company

A quick google keyword search brought up the above results.


----------



## esus

treetopguy2028 said:


> Terms to avoid would be choppers, toppers and choppers.



My understanding regarding Search Engine Optimization "SEO" is that you want to be considering what the customer is typing in. If they see your site after they search for "top my tree" or "tree chopper" then you win. You can always point to a page that explains why topping is not an accepted practice.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

I am new building a web site, and have just finished my first site. Now I trying to up grade my SEO key words, and my tag ine but the crawlers won't re- read my site. It still comes up with content I changed days ago. Is it worse to have all the [exact] key words of a tope ranking competator? I searched "tree service San Antonio" and took the top, none paid, listing and entered him into ad words and went broad and exact and came up with 583 +- words or phrases. Is it more detramental to have to many key word phrases? I loaded them all and am still on page 21 with that search but the content that comes up in second line is still the old content, here are the words I loaded plus a few I had made up already. I have a feeling I buried the important ones but these are the exact ones the top company ranking had.

drought tolerant plants for north texas,magnolia trees,drought tolerant landscapes,drought tolerant tree,drought resistant ground cover,perennials,magnolia tree,best drought tolerant trees,banana tree care,garden nursery,drought tolerant plants california,drought tolerant bushes,drought tolerant evergreen trees,perennials,small drought tolerant trees,evergreen shrubs,nurseries,royal empress tree,drought tolerant trees and shrubs,perennial flowers,drought tolerant plants southern california,buy trees online,trees and shrubs,online nurseries,drought tolerant trees southern california,small trees,cypress trees,evergreen trees,drought tolerant annuals,olive trees,drought tolerant trees texas,shrubs,trees for sale,drought tolerant vines,drought tolerant trees california,drought tolerant grasses,drought tolerant shrubs,drought tolerant ground cover,drought tolerant,drought tolerant plantsdrought tolerant landscaping,drought tolerant flowers,drought tolerant perennials,drought tolerant trees in san antonio,tree transplant,east texas trees,live oak trees texas,drought resistant,fig tree texas,plano tree service,drought tolerant plants for texas,austin tree surgeons,central texas plants,austin trees,trimming a tree,trees for north texas,drought resistant plants california,trees texas,west texas trees,trees for texas,tree of texas,shrubs san antonio,rainbow gardens nursery san antonio,plants of texas,texas shade trees,north texas trees,red oak tree texas,tree trimming round rock,pecan trees in texas,live oak tree texas,texas shade plants,drought resistant perennials,tree pests,trees for shade,cypress trees in texas,fast growing texas trees,drought tolerant plants texas,central texas trees,houston trees,drought resistant shrubs,trees to plant,plants for texas,low water plants,fast growing trees texas,texas native trees,plants in texas,texas oak trees,native texas trees,drought resistant flowers,drought resistant trees,trees for houston,oak trees in texas,fastest growing trees,xeriscape plants,drought resistant plants,drought tolerant trees,texas plants,fast growing trees,drought stressed trees in san antonio,fig tree care,ficus tree care,artistic trees san antonio texas,oak trees in san antonio tx,fruit trees san antonio,diseased trees in san antonio,tree service san francisco,dead tree branches,artistic trees san antonio,dead trees in san antonio,dead tree removal san antonio,cost to remove tree,tree service sarasota,tree service pittsburgh,tree service miamidead limb removal san antonio,tree trimming denver,quality tree service,tree service ri,tree trimming equipment,tree trimmers san antonio,tree removal san antonio,tree arbor,condren tree service,tree specialists,certified arbor care,arborist dallas,tree service plano,alamo city arbor care,austin arborist,arbor care tree,tree service tucson,the tree doctor,arborist austin,arborcare,dallas tree surgeons,arbor tree care,arbor care tree service,arbor care,arbor care san antonio,tree service phoenix,tree service ma,tree service virginia beach,tree service south jersey,tree service maryland,tree service chicago.tree trimming san diego,tree care austin,quality tree care,tree service seattle,tree care tips,davey tree care,tree service orlando,tree care industry,weeping cherry tree care,best tree care,bartlett tree care,fruit tree care,tree service san diego,cypress tree care,austin tree care,tree care companies,tree care houston,tree care industry association,evergreen tree care,peach tree care,bonsai tree care,professional tree care,apple tree care,tree care san antonio,plant nurseries in san antonio,tree trimming tools,pruning oak trees,tree removed,trimming palm trees,palm tree stump removal,tree remove,remove tree,tree doctors,trees in texas,how to trim trees,arborist jobs,shrub removal,stump removal in san antonio,tree care jobs,tree care service,tree works,tree expert,palm trees in san antonio,tree nursery san antonio,cutting trees,arborists,care of trees,tree surgeon,stump grinding in san antonio,arborist,tree pruning companypruning cherry trees,trees of texas,tree pruning austin,avocado tree pruning,bradford pear tree pruning,pruning,cherry tree pruning,palm tree pruning,tree pruning dallas,texas trees,tree topping,trees pruning,trees for sale san antonio,tree pruning equipment,proper tree pruning,oak tree pruning,tree pruning tools,peach tree pruning,tree pruning companies,fruit tree pruning,tree pruning cost,dallas tree trimming,davey tree san antonio,cost of tree trimming,houston tree trimming,oak tree trimming,trees of san antonio,tree trimming business,trees trimming,tree trimming costs,tree trimming, companytree, trimming prices,trees san antonio.tree trimming tips,trees in san antonio,san antonio trees,palm tree trimming,tree trimming dallas,pruning fruit trees,cost to remove a tree,tree trimming cost,tree removals in san antonio,san antonio arborist,tree pruning guide,tree trimming tx,tree trimming companies,tree specialist,
tree sevices,tree work,tree service los angeles,tree service denvercertified arborist,palm tree care,apple tree pruning,pruning peach trees,tree care,tree removals,tree pruning,pruning trees,tree trimmers,arborist san antonio,pruning apple trees,davey s tree service,bartlett tree,the tree service,west tree service,tree doctor,premier tree service,tree service equipment,tree pruning san antonio, trees service,tree service jobs,san antonio tree trimming,bartlett tree service san antonio,aaa tree service,tree arborist,mayer tree service,tree service reviews,tree service texas,economy tree service,tree care services,johnson tree service,superior tree service,community tree service,tree trimming san antonio,woodland tree service,valley tree service,tree companies,jones tree service,budget tree service,tree trimming houston,tree company,complete tree service,warwick tree service,tree experts,san antonio tree trimming service,beaver tree service,a-1 tree service,expert tree service,tree pruning services,tree trimming,discount tree service,sa tree service,
evergreen tree service,tree service dallas,adams tree service,bartlett tree service,dallas tree service,american tree service,tree service atlanta,tree service seattle wa,tree service jacksonville fl,atlanta tree service,tree service orlando fl,los angeles tree service,advanced tree service,brents tree service,arbor tree service,a tree service,miami tree service,tree service company,denver tree service,davey tree service,elite tree service,trees services,tree service castle hills,timber tree service,asplundh tree service,nelson tree service,ace tree service,professional tree servic,texas tree service,tree trimming service san antonio,local tree service,tree pruning service,jones road tree service,tree services in,tree trimming service,best tree service,aspen tree service.ricks tree service,pro tree service,top notch tree service,tree service houston tx,tree trimming servicestree service in,houston tree service,tree service companies,tree service cost,tree, service houston,tree services,treeservice,
Paul

Oh here is my site clicks on it might help get those crawlers back, so click away, Goodman Treescapes


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

oak tree beetles,oak trees texas,trimming an oak tree,transplanting trees,live oak growth rate,diseases of oak tree,pruning an oak tree,texas oak tree diseases,live oak tree trimming,oak trees of texas,when to trim oak trees,oak wilt disease,oak tree disease,oak tree diseases in texas,live oak tree pruning,pruning oak trees in texas,red oak tree diseases,oak tree diseases photos,oak tree diseases texas,palm trees san antonio,oak wilt san antonio,red oak tree facts,when to prune oak trees,live oak tree diseases,oak wilt,oak tree problems,oak tree diseases,oak trees in san antonio,state tree in san antonio,sawtooth oak,shumard red oak tree,oak tree care,oak trees in florida,blue lacey oak,free trees,texas red oak tree,nuttall oak tree,overcup oak tree,northern red oak tree,crape myrtle tre,large live oak trees for sale,bur oak trees,shumard red oak,weeping willow,arizona ash tree,pruning live oak trees,southern live oak trees,pin oak trees,live oak trees florida,live oak tree arizona,sawtooth oak tree,red oak trees for sale,buy live oak trees,shumard oak,willow oak tree,live oak leaves,live oak trees houston,shumard oak tree,oak trees for sale,fast growing oak trees,texas live oak trees,live oak trees in texas,southern live oak,black oak tree,live oak tree for sale,water oak tree,laurel oak tree,live oak trees for sale texas,red oak trees,pin oak tree,trimming oak trees,planting live oak trees,texas live oak tree,bur oak tree,live oak tree facts,live oak tree leaves,trimming live oak trees,live oak tree care,live oaks trees,live oak trees for sale,live oak trees in san antonio,nursery garden,houston fruit trees,discount fruit trees,bamboo plants,self pollinating fruit trees,best fruit trees for houston,buy plants,when to plant fruit trees,patio fruit trees,florida fruit trees,indoor fruit trees,hardy fruit trees,mature trees for sale,free fruit trees,dwarf apple trees,online plant nursery,fruit trees los angeles,outdoor plants,michigan fruit trees,wholesale fruit trees,mini fruit trees,buy plants online,espaliered fruit trees,bonsai tree,apple trees for sale,fruit tree for sale,fruit trees michigan,espalier fruit trees for sale,fast growing fruit trees,plants for sale planting fruit trees,grafting fruit trees,nursery plants,ornamental trees,plant nursery san antonio tx,plant nurseries in san antonio texas,garden nursery san antonio,fruit trees northern california,semi dwarf fruit trees,san antonio plant nursery,fruit trees maryland,buy fruit trees,online fruit trees,fruit tree catalog,dwarf fruit tree,heirloom fruit trees,fruit tree nursery,columnar fruit trees,san antonio fruit trees,growing fruit trees,fruit trees virginia,miniature fruit trees,fruit trees new england,buy fruit trees online,dwarf fruit trees for sale,fruit tree,fruit trees austin,tree nursery san antonio texas,espalier fruit trees,fruit trees online,organic fruit trees,cheap fruit trees,fruit trees for sale,plant nursery san antonio,tropical fruit trees,bare root fruit trees,dwarf fruit trees,fruit trees houston,exotic fruit trees,fruit trees san diego,small fruit trees,fruit trees in san antonio,fruit trees in san antonio,pecan trees for sale texas,how to grow pecan tree,can you grow a pecan tree from a pecan,pecan trees texas,buy pecan tree,orange tree care,fertilize pecan trees,how to fertilize pecan trees,weeping willow trees,pecan tree pictures,care of pecan trees,crepe myrtle tree,pecan trees in arizona,how to plant pecan trees,how to care for pecan trees,pistachio trees for sale,zinc for pecan trees,live oak trees,pecan tree planting,pecan tree picture,how to plant a pecan tree,bare root trees,pecan tree pruning,live oak tree,growing pecan trees in texas,where to buy pecan trees,walnut trees,georgia pecan trees,texas pecan trees,walnut tree,grow pecan trees,weeping willow tree,pictures of pecan trees,pruning pecan tree,pecan tree productio,[where do pecan trees grow,stuart pecan trees,leyland cypress trees,fruit trees,almond tree,paper shell pecan trees,hazelnut tree,avocado tree[pistachio tree,olive trees for sale,apple trees,buy pecan trees,almond tree,fertilizer for pecan trees,pecan tree information,planting pecan trees,pecan trees in georgia.pecan trees for sale,fertilizing pecan trees,pecan trees care,how to grow a pecan tree,types of pecan trees,how to grow pecan trees,growing pecan trees,pecan trees,pecan trees in san antonio,landscape trees,drought resistant landscaping,plant nursery,wisteria tree,annuals flowers,tropical plants,dwarf trees,drought tolerant herbs,fig trees,indoor trees,palm trees,privacy trees,holly trees,sedum,flower nursery,flower beds,san antonio tree nursery,shade tolerant shrubs,full sun perennials,tree nurseries,cypress tree,nursery trees,golden chain tree,azaleas,ficus tree,rose bushes,landscaping trees,annual flowers,shade trees,tree nursery,ornamental grasses,california drought tolerant plants,buy trees,drought tolerant plants 

San Antonio Professional Tree Care,City Licensed,Certified Arborist,


----------



## Toddppm

You may get a smack down by the major search sites for having too many keywords. They will basically black flag your site so you won't come up at all. Supposedly? 
I have heard recently that keywords and meta tags don't matter hardly at all anymore and aren't searched by the biggest like google etc. I haven't kept up in the last year or so but have to get back in as I'm having my site redone.

Here's a start, there's tons more but google is a very good place to start, not sure how current this is but... http://static.googleusercontent.com.../search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Toddppm said:


> You may get a smack down by the major search sites for having too many keywords. They will basically black flag your site so you won't come up at all. Supposedly?
> I have heard recently that keywords and meta tags don't matter hardly at all anymore and aren't searched by the biggest like google etc. I haven't kept up in the last year or so but have to get back in as I'm having my site redone.
> 
> Here's a start, there's tons more but google is a very good place to start, not sure how current this is but... http://static.googleusercontent.com.../search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf


Toddppm,

Thanks for the link. more reading ugh,

I took all the Kewords off but a few and used a SEO plugin rater than the one that came with the page and it is helping it just seems like they only crawl once a week or 10 days as I am getting the old tag line and meda discription from then may have to just pay google or some one to put me in the front pay per click but wanted to optimize the best I could, man these hacks down here I will post some of their you tube adds loks like it would only be allowed in a 3rd world country.
Paul


----------



## Yellowdog

I know this is an old thread but this subject comes up occasionally.

I've consistently come up tops in the search engines for years. It's a lot of work. It took a long time to figure them out. I spent hours reading, researching, etc. Some of my larger competitors actually copy and pasted my keywords into their site html to try and outrank me. I know because I buried made up words, my name, and business name in the middle of my key word list when I suspected I was being copies. I've even found my pictures on other sites! I think it's cheesy that they did that but they say imitation is the best form of flattery.

Your best bet is to keep the keywords simple. Think like a consumer with discriminating taste. I tend to be long-winded and I did that with my keywords and eventually I was penalized when the algorithms changed. If you want to play the keyword game, use Google Adsense or Bing ads. Their "ads" don't look as much like ads as they used to but it's a constant bid battle to keep your keywords relevant. The search engines don't use key words as much as they used to and they will penalize you for spamming. Relevant pages, titles, and quality links are the most important. Linking with someone who has good placement that compliments your services can help, too. 

Someone mentioned the San Antonio area. We have some of the most beautiful tree work and some of the most awful and you can find it on the same street. Tree topping is as rampant as is trimming with a machete thanks to guys who use hatchets and machetes to trim trees. It's tough setting yourself apart in an area known for low wages and under-the-table, cash deals. I don't do a lot of tree work anymore but I still do the clean up for one service in the Hill Country and still do oak wilt removals in between mulching jobs. 
It's an uphill battle to try and educate the public that mostly wants the cheapest trim job possible and I've not found a good way to do that through advertising without coming across as a know it all. Some people appreciate the education but probably half or more than half just care about the bottom line costs and could care less about certifications, insurance, and workman's comp.All the advertising in the world doesn't help when the customer takes a number off a telephone pole offering cheap tree work or a Craigslist ad offers . If you want to cringe, go to San Antonio craigslist and type in "tree service" in the search box. I can just feel the tree's pain... 
I've found that word of mouth is a really good way to get new business and a basic website with pictures acts like a portfolio when your name is given out. 
When you have unskilled tree workers who can't spell oak wilt mutilating trees because someone saw "cheap tree service" on Craigslist, it's very frustrating because those ads will occasionally pop up in the search engines. 

Good luck.


----------



## Atlanta Tree Services

SEO is tough to figure out.. Infact, it is a lot like a woman.. just when you think you have it figured out.. major curve ball!! I have been pretty successful in my city here recently.. I learned a good bit just by reading the stuff on seo moz which i believe is just moz now. Also, getting other sites to reference you (called backlinks) plays a major role in your search engine results. I like to try to find other keywords as opposed to just tree service
emergency tree removal
tree trimming
tree pruning
emergency tree service
tree removal
tree care


----------



## arborjockey

Simple answer . Pay more. 

Pay GOOGLE And They Put You At The Top When You search. The webmaster of my friends site makes sure he's the 1st pawn store everytime. Not the boxed in money ads just the 1st nonpaid. For most people if it's not on the 1st page it nonexistent.


----------

